# Lost a good one :(



## JimmyZ

RIP Tanner Girl 

Nov. 28, 1998 - Jan. 24, 2013


----------



## ohiobuck

Sorry to here about Tanner 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sageye

Sorry for your loss. My 5 year old son got teary eyed from the pics and news. You obviously had wonderful memories with her. Good girl....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## johnrude

sorry for your loss she is beauty !


----------



## Shortdrift

Sorry to hear about your loss.
Fourteen years of love, devotion and times shared will provide you with wonderful memerories through the future years.


----------



## BuckeyeZac

That's too bad. Hang in there man.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

It happens to the best of them. Sorry to hear about Tanner. All dogs go to heaven


----------



## 21938

Looks like you gave Tanner Girl the life she was meant to lead. Great lookin' pup! Sorry for your loss.


----------



## WeekendWarrior

I hate to hear that. I lost mine 2 years ago, even getting a replacement still isn't the same.

Hang in there!!


----------



## Texican

Sorry for your loss they will always be with you in your memories and in your heart I loss mine about 4mo ago

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## firstflight111

sorry for you'r loss .that's suck's .


----------



## bankfish

Looks like you two had some great days in the field ( or water ). Sorry to hear about your huntin companion.


----------



## BowBound

So sorry to hear of your loss!! My old girl just turned 13 and I took her out on a hunt when the weather was warmer. She dosent get around in the boat like she used to but she still loves to go. I just wanted to get her out cause you just never know when their last year will be. Just remember all the good times you had with your girl!!!!!


----------



## big_fish

sorry for your loss I know just how you feel I just lost my lab jan. 9th to a car they are deff part of the family our prayers are for you.


----------



## JimmyZ

Thanks for all the kind replies. We definitely had a lot of good times together.


----------



## ducky152000

Sorry to hear that, I still have my first lab, and I realy dont no how hard I'm gonna take it, but at least I no its worth all the enjoyment you get out of a great huntin buddy, no complaints ever come from them, and all their there to do is please their master.


----------



## black swamp

That sucks hard to lose a friend rip girl


----------



## bhartman

Sorry you lost your friend. I just lost mine on the 29th. Its hard. I also lost my mother the day before. I feel your pain my friend.


----------



## fredg53

Man i am sorry lost my best buddy a year ago 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Agitation Free

My condolences. Obviously from the pics, you gave her a great life and it shows. Never had my own dog but hunted with many others over the years and sadly I saw their time come. Strange that when they pass, they not only bring sorrow to those that cared for them, but also for those that hunted with them. Mans best friend. No doubt.


----------

